# Happy Birthday, Nicko!!!



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, FEARLESS LEADER!!!

The marching band is coming up the street and confetti is in the air :bounce: :roll: :bounce: !!
Thank you SO MUCH for this wonderful site. Here's wishing you a spectacular day and an even better year. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Happy Birthday my friend.
Jeff


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Nicko, it seems like only a year ago it was your birthday! My how time flies! Any special plans with Colleen? Or is it work as usual?
Oh, by the way HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:chef:


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

I can't believe it has been a year! Have a lovely and fabulous birthday Nicko. And yes, thank you so much for this site and the opportunity for all of us to connect, give advice, share experience and express our opinions. You took on an amazing task -- take a day to celebrate! Cheers, Stevie


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks everyone. I can't believe I am 38 (this whole getting close to my forties is strange). I am very thankful for everyone here and this community. 7 years ago I never would of said that it was possible to actually make a good friend over the internet but that is exactly what has happend. I have many great friends from ChefTalk and I am thankful this community has grown so much.

No special plans we kind of celebrated a week ago when we went to Mackinac island in Michigan.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Happy, happy birthday! Don't fear the years- they're too precious.

Enjoy your 38th year! Feast often, dance regularly and revel in each new day.










Best wishes,
Mezzaluna


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Nicko!!!!!! Hope the day was everything you could have wished for and more.  Cheers! :beer:
(38 huh? ah those were the days. Believe me 6 years can make a big difference especially in this biz! Hehehehehehehehehehehe :lol: )


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Happy Birthday Nicko!

Uh, that was because it was, really, a year ago.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Happy Birthday Nicko!!!! And thanks for all your tireless work here on CT. Hope you get to celebrate it well! Best wishes for the next year.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Hey old timer! It's all about the wisdom from here on....
Hope you had a wonderful day!!!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Happy (belated) birthday, you young thing! :lol:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Yep, Happy Birthday Nicko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I know, but it is becoming a tradition  Every year I say the same thing, and every year you say this to me. I like our little game:bounce:


----------

